# splitter,  i'm so confused.....



## abj1969 (Dec 18, 2007)

ok i'm looking for a splitter and my first thought was gas.    


  i did a search and reading through this board i see alot of guys are going electric...


  is the electric a good alternative?  or am i better off with gas?


  just measured the oak i have that needs to be cut and split and it looks like the biggest diameter i have is 14 to 15"  some smaller stuff but most of it is 14 to 15 " in diameter.


  i've read that the DR electric seems to work well but some say it is over priced then otheres say its built better then other electrics.


  so what about the gas ones?   don't think i need 20 tons but i really don't know.....


 basically i'm lost here. there is way to many choices and too many opinions to just pick one and go with it.



  intended use:    well i have about 5+ truck loads of about 14" diameter logs at this time that needs to be split..  and in the spring i will most likely have a tree guy that i know dropping off logs all year they will need cutting and splitting.  so it will get used but sure not as a commercial piece.


  can anyone shed some light on what direction to go?


  space really isn't an issue.   yes the electric is smaller and easier to store but i do have room for a larger gas powered one also....




  thanks in advance.
                                    joe


----------



## glassmanjpf (Dec 18, 2007)

I never had an a electric splitter but splitting 7 or 8 cords a year is a real pleasure with the gas powered 27 ton that I purchased.  I paid just under a thousand and it has paid for itself the first year.  If you had to buy split wood for 175/chord,  8 cords would be $1400.  If you get the wood for free its a no brainer.


----------



## MuckSavage (Dec 18, 2007)

Joe,
  Come over & try out my splitter & see what you think. (27 ton, 8 horse B&S Alot of guys here like the Ryobi electric from Home Depot.


----------



## BJN644 (Dec 18, 2007)

I have never used an eletric splitter, and nothing has stopped my Home Depot special MTD gas powered splitter.


----------



## DennisR (Dec 18, 2007)

abj1969 said:
			
		

> ok i'm looking for a splitter and my first thought was gas.
> 
> 
> i did a search and reading through this board i see alot of guys are going electric...
> ...






If the electric splitter had a name brand single phase induction motor then it would perform equally or BETTER than a gas model. Keep in mind I said name brand induction motor, not some Chinese knockoff. I have PMed a few people on here inquiring about the motor information on the Ryobis and DR splitters and they tell me they would have to take pieces apart to get to the information on the motor. That tells me that those companies are trying to hide the information because its not a high quality name brand motor made in the USA.

A good splitter with a name brand motor is the Ram splitter which is more than adequate to meet your requirements. Or instead just buy a splitter without a motor and install your own high quality induction motor.


----------



## abj1969 (Dec 18, 2007)

ok so what engine is better..

 briggs
 honda
 mtd



  and who makes a mtd?    looking at the home depot ones they are yard machines..  who makes that for them? they any good?  depot also has an 8 ton with a mtd engine. whats the chances that that would be good for what i need?


i see lowes sell the Troy-Bilt ones...     the 27 ton has a honda engine...  is that a good unit?


----------



## DennisR (Dec 18, 2007)

I am not referring to gasoline engines. I am talking about the induction motors (type of electric motor). The Ram splitter uses a Marathon electric Induction motor which is high quality. Marathon electric is a name brand motor made in the USA.

Basically if you plan to buy an electric log splitter then make sure it has any of the following motor name brands:

GE
Baldor
Leeson
Lincoln Electric
USmotor
Westinghouse
Marathon Electric


----------



## abj1969 (Dec 18, 2007)

> A good splitter with a name brand motor is the Ram splitter which is more than adequate to meet your requirements




  that looks just like a gas splitter just with an electric motor.  interesting...




  thanks for the replys guys..    guess now i have to decide on gas or electric.


----------



## abj1969 (Dec 18, 2007)

justplain said:
			
		

> I am not referring to gasoline engines. I am talking about the induction motors (type of electric motor). The Ram splitter uses a Marathon electric Induction motor which is high quality. Marathon electric is a name brand motor made in the USA.
> 
> Basically if you plan to buy an electric log splitter then make sure it has any of the following motor name brands:
> 
> ...





  cool thanks.


----------



## MuckSavage (Dec 18, 2007)

That's the company....."MTD Yard Machines" This is an "umbrella" corporation that makes a ton of different brands. Maybe I'm wrong, but I see the splitter as merely a sum of the parts. With just about any brand, you're getting a Honda or Briggs & Stratton engine, a Barnes/Haldex pump, with some you'll even get a Prince control valve, & Parker Hoses. Even my "cheapo" Harbor Freight splitter has these quality parts. Now, which engine is better.....my splitter came with a choice of 5 hp Honda, or 8 hp B&S;. I went with the B&S;simply because it's more horses. The Honda was the homeowner-grade "C" engine, not the Industrial Grade "X". Truthfully, the B&S;on my splitter starts far easier than the Honda on my pressure washer.

My splitter has worked through about 25 chords of wood & I've never second guessed my decission.

I know you can relate it to this.........Chevy/Ford/Dodge (throw in an AMC for the fun of it!)


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 19, 2007)

Drifting off topic I guess, but let me chime in that I really like the Robin engine on my Harbor Freight splitter.


----------



## abj1969 (Dec 19, 2007)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> Drifting off topic I guess, but let me chime in that I really like the Robin engine on my Harbor Freight splitter.




  just looked at their site and they have a 24 and 30 ton...    says on both that it will handle up to an 8" diameter log.  thats a misprint right?  has to be able to mabe an 18" log??   what do you think?


   never heard of a robin engine....


----------



## abj1969 (Dec 19, 2007)

ok i figure if their 8 ton model will do 14 1/2" log then the bigger two must be  a misprint...lol


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't know why they say 8"-I split much bigger than that for sure.
Other specs weren't right either.  The 30 ton has a bigger diam. cylinder than the 24 ton for sure.
Plus, the weight is wrong too, I think.
The Robin engine is made by Subaru.


----------



## abj1969 (Dec 19, 2007)

yea it has to be a mis print..  non of the splitters that i have looked up are rated that small..


----------



## bruce (Dec 19, 2007)

the tons on a gas model is a joke, i have a 30 ton but do you really think it would withstand it, the frame would break in half! its the power and gpm that make it plus cycle time to get under 10 sec will cost
 i would go gas its always faster


----------



## LarryD (Dec 19, 2007)

bruce is correct!  GPH and piston size is where it is at.  I have a timberwolf tw-2hd, it is only rated at 20ton.  But it has a 9 second cycle time.  It is way over kill for the amount of wood we split, but it will last forever.  For the money, I haven't seen a cheeper splitter.  They are bullet proof.

I have the log lift, 4 way wedge and table grate.  I got the unit because I just don't have the time to dedicate to splitting wood on a weekly basis.  I need to get all my splitting done in a weekend (two kids, run a business, snowmobiling and softball habits!).  I have no problem doing that.  

As Ferris Bueller said "If you have the means, you must..."

Larry D


----------



## BJN644 (Dec 19, 2007)

abj1969 said:
			
		

> ok so what engine is better..
> 
> briggs
> honda
> ...



MTD makes almost everything, including Troy-Bilt.
As far as engines go, Honda is best but they make several grades from homeowner to commercial. I have a Briggs & Stratton on mine, it was cheaper and I figured for the amount of hours put on a wood splitter the Briggs would last forever. You put way more hours on a lawnmower and look how many of those are Briggs powered.


----------



## Gooserider (Dec 19, 2007)

IMHO either will split wood, and each has it's advantages, but I think the gas units win out overall...

Electric is usually a much smaller, light duty unit - you will encounter more peices that you can't split with it.  OTOH a 20-ton or so gas unit will pretty much handle any thing you can move, though you might have to work it some...  (The Ramsplitter mentioned earlier appears to be an exception - it looks like a standard gas unit with a high horsepower electric motor on it instead)

Electric is quiet, but a modern motor with a good muffler isn't all that loud, certainly not a problem if you are wearing ear protectors.

With an electric, you are limited to the length of your power cord - which needs to be ultra high guage, as the units are high demand.

With a gas, you don't need to worry about the plug...

Gooserider


----------



## kellog (Dec 19, 2007)

> Electric is usually a much smaller, light duty unit - you will encounter more peices that you can’t split with it.  OTOH a 20-ton or so gas unit will pretty much handle any thing you can move, though you might have to work it some… (The Ramsplitter mentioned earlier appears to be an exception - it looks like a standard gas unit with a high horsepower electric motor on it instead)



Goose,

You need to improve your terminology correct. *Electric/hydraulic *machines are what you are talking about.  *Electric/mechanical *machines such as Supersplit and mine don't require high horsepower to get effective splitting.  In fact they will split as effectively as the 5-7 hp hydraulic units on very little hp.  Mine uses 3/4 hp (15 amp circuit).


----------



## MuckSavage (Dec 19, 2007)

I was at the Harbor Freight store in Vineland, NJ last night. It seems alot of their equipment (pumps, gensets, etc.) are now powered by the Robin/Subaru engine. Come to think of it, I rented a Jumping Jack (tamper) a few weeks ago & it was powered by a Robin.


----------



## Gooserider (Dec 19, 2007)

kellog said:
			
		

> > Electric is usually a much smaller, light duty unit - you will encounter more peices that you can’t split with it.  OTOH a 20-ton or so gas unit will pretty much handle any thing you can move, though you might have to work it some… (The Ramsplitter mentioned earlier appears to be an exception - it looks like a standard gas unit with a high horsepower electric motor on it instead)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are correct Kellog, although the Supersplits that I've seen have been gas powered - I'm actually going to be using one today...  However I think most folks are more thinking in terms of electric/hydraulic units because that's mostly what's available - AFAIK your unit isn't on the market, and the S-Split is a rather exotic rarity....  

Either way, I think the main point remains the same - with electric you are limited in where you can split to the length of your power cord - which physics says can't be very long; while w/ gas you can go anywhere that you can drag the unit...

Gooserider


----------



## triptester (Dec 19, 2007)

The Robin /Subaru engines have been around for quite awhile but only in the last couple years pushing for greater US market. Their engines are on the quality level of Hondas, but at the price of a Briggs.


----------



## computeruser (Dec 19, 2007)

Any of the homeowner gas models would be a fine choice for the average wood burning home owner.  Even the MTD units seem to have a decent enough reputation.  The electric/hydraulic units are tempting, but it seems like they are too limiting in where they can be used, especially in the case of the 220V units.  The ability to take a splitter over to a friend's house, or to split on-site in the woods, etc., is a virtue that I would not want to give up because it has come in handy far more often than I originally anticipated.

As for the size of what a particular splitter can handle, it all depends on what you're splitting (straight-grain, knotty, wet, dry) and whether you're looking to halve (or quarter, with a 4-way) a log or just "flake" a chunk off the side.  Generally, though, any 4" cylinder will handle most anything you'd care to split.  The attached picture illustrates my point pretty well.  Other pieces from the same trunk that didn't have obvious, massive knots and limbs that needed to be sheared through were easily split with the 4-way wedge.

Given the choice, you want fast cycle time over tonnage.  A 4" cylinder with a 9hp/16gpm setup (like the Timberwolf TW-2/2HD) will outproduce the same cylinder with a 11gpm pump (like my TW-P1).  And either will outproduce the huge 4.5", 5", or 6" cylinders that you see on some of the other units.  These big cylinders require big pumps (22gpm, 28gpm) and big engines (18hp+) to produce a reasonable cycle time.

I have yet to find anything I would want to burn that my little 5.5hp Honda GX/11gpm/4" setup can't handle.  It did stall on some twisty-grain, 30" diameter semi-rotted elm, but then again I wouldn't want to burn that crap anyway.  But oftentimes, with straight-grained wood, the splitter has such an easy time with stuff that I am left wishing I had a 6-way wedge rather than just a 4-way.


----------



## yetty734 (Dec 20, 2007)

in wanna know how the **** u got that log up there???? do we have a paul bunyen in the forum??


----------



## MuckSavage (Dec 20, 2007)

yetty734 said:
			
		

> in wanna know how the **** u got that log up there???? do we have a paul bunyen in the forum??



I picked a dozen like that this past weekend.....What's worse; lifting that big :grrr:  round or the wife yelling out the door "I'm not taking you to the hospital for being stupid!"


----------



## kellog (Dec 20, 2007)

Goose,

Thanks for adjusting the terminology.

By the way I have seen both electrically driven Supersplits and electrically driven Supersplit knockoffs.

The electric/mechanical splitters mostly can run on either gas or electric as the only requirement is to turn the main shaft.

Many people have a small generator to run critical home infrastructure (well pump, freezer, beer frig, TV for the kids?!?, etc.) during power outages.  For the few times I don’t split near an electrical plug, I use my 2500W (B&S;6 hp) for power.  If you don’t have one I guess the gas powered version is better.


----------



## Gooserider (Dec 20, 2007)

Well my feeling is that hauling a genset is an extra peice of equipment to drag along, but that would work.  I just figure gas is more flexible - but it doesn't really make a huge difference if you split closest to home.  However I know that even in my yard, I'd be splitting at a distance from the nearest power that would be pushing the power drop limits of a high amperage power cord - unless I was doing welder guage wire which gets expensive really fast...

On another topic, I had my first experience with a super-split yesterday, and it's an impressive machine...  (this one used about a 5HP Honda GX engine) It isn't as scary as I thought it would be from the discussion of it that I saw earlier this year.  That thread had me thinking that it was like a rat trap - hit the trip and "BANG!" - it wasn't that bad...  The cycle time is fast but not scarily so, I found that if you needed to hold a peice in position w/ one hand while tripping the lever, you had plenty of time to get out of the way.  I would say it was about a 2-3 second cycle, and most of that was on the extension - the retraction was the fast part, but you wouldn't be in the way of that, and even if you were, it's spring powered not motor driven, so less likely to do serious damage.

Can't really comment on power, seemed like it had plenty, but the wood we were working was not the sort that would have been much of a challenge - it was already partially split down to "all-nighter" size, and we were breaking it down to what I would consider kindling size - about 2x4 max, but that is what the customer had spec'd so that's what we were splitting to...  Most of the time the motor would never change pitch, occasionally you'd hit a knot or some such and you'd here the governor kick in and make the motor grunt for a couple seconds, but not really strain.

Gooserider


----------



## Mike Wilson (Dec 20, 2007)

I can tell you this... I have a 27 ton Honda splitter that I was using for the past 3 years... and yes, it will split everything.  It is, however, huge, and takes up a lot of space in the basement.  I don't tend to split anything particularly large, mostly 12-18" rounds, so for convenience, I bought a 5 ton DR Splitter last month.  It works like a champ, is fast, and splits everything I have.  In fact, it splits 95% of the stuff I was splitting with my Honda... and the DR is very small, takes up almost no space in the basement, as it stands up on it's end for storage.  The end result is that I will probably get rid of the Honda, just for space reasons.

YMMV, but that's mine...

-- Mike


----------



## computeruser (Dec 20, 2007)

yetty734 said:
			
		

> in wanna know how the **** u got that log up there???? do we have a paul bunyen in the forum??



A second set of hands made a world of difference.  The weight was up there, but the bulk of the thing would have made for a miserable one-man lifting experience.

Usually, though, big chunks get blocked up into a size that can be easily lifted.  Something like that would probably have been halved or ripped into thirds.  With the bigger saws the ripping is far faster than figuring out how to get something big up on the splitter.


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 20, 2007)

Or just get a splitter than can be used vertically as well.


----------



## kellog (Dec 21, 2007)

Goose,

In your case, if my memory serves me well, you could run a ¾ hp electric motor (15 amp circuit) with a 14 ga cord from your garage to your wood pile. If not a 12 ga would be more than enough. 

On the supersplit, you might want to check out this thread.
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/7639/

On the safety side, a careful, safety conscious person would be OK with it. Those “accident prone” people should not use it.  Also the one I reviewed recently had poor shielding of the flywheels and mechanical components to a point where it was relatively easy to get a hand, finger or clothing in the works.  Finally there were a lot of kick outs from wood that was not straight or was cut out of square.  The latter two issues could be addressed by a small redesign I believe however the speed issue (2-3 sec cycle max) is likely not addressable.  

Many rental guys will not rent these machines because they are too fast for safety.  In fact one of the rental guys near me actually has one as his personal splitter and likes it a lot but he will not have them in his rental store.

Don’t get me wrong, I do like the machine and if I had not made mine I likely would have bought one.  It just needs a bit of fine tuning like most machinery.


----------



## Gooserider (Dec 21, 2007)

kellog said:
			
		

> Goose,
> 
> In your case, if my memory serves me well, you could run a ¾ hp electric motor (15 amp circuit) with a 14 ga cord from your garage to your wood pile. If not a 12 ga would be more than enough.
> 
> ...



A 3/4 horse motor I might be able to get away with, I'd be pushing it on much larger...  I know that I have a 100' 12ga cord, and feel like I'm getting a perceptible performance drop when I'm on the end of it w/ my circ saw or some of my other stronger equipment - and that wouldn't get me quite as far down the fence line where I was putting my log length as I have set up with the gas splitter.

The Supersplit that I was using didn't seem to get many kickouts, and the few that we did have were minor, just angle the log a little bit and make another pass at it.  However we had a great many peices that were cut on an angle, so I didn't find it a big issue - maybe with different wood I would have had a different experience.  

Same sort of deal with the mechanical components - yes they were where you COULD tangle with them, but IMHO it would have taken a fair bit of effort, or required that you be wearing the sort of clothing that you shouldn't be when working around mechanical stuff...

However I would agree that it takes a bit more care than a standard hydraulic unit - but then so does a chainsaw...  I would say that if you aren't safety concious enough to use a SuperSplit, you shouldn't be using a saw either, and vice versa...

Gooserider


----------



## James04 (Dec 21, 2007)

kellog said:
			
		

> Goose,
> 
> Thanks for adjusting the terminology.
> 
> ...



Who makes a knockoff of the super split. I like the idea and the speed but the price is a bit much for me.

James


----------



## reaperman (Dec 21, 2007)

Gas or electric?  You just have to decide if your going to split in your yard or in the woods.  I split in the woods and when I'm done splitting, I cant believe the mess left behind.  Bark, wood splinters, small useless pieces of wood everywhere.  I'd sure hate to have to clean up the mess if it was in my yard.  I realize some people have no option to split in the woods.  I also know this, it seems everytime I need to do something around the yard that requires gas, I have to quick run to the nearest station to fill up some jugs.


----------



## tbl01 (Dec 21, 2007)

Is there a supersplit knock off. ??  I am considering a 5 ton Dr based on some really good feedback.

The supersplit is just too much $$ for me right now.


----------



## Gooserider (Dec 22, 2007)

Don't know if there is anyone doing a SuperSplit knockoff - I've never heard of anyone doing one, and I suspect they might have some interesting patent challenges if they did - the SS is a pretty unique design.

As to the mess from splitting - I've been just raking it up and using it for kindling / firestarter mix.  It dries fairly quickly, and catches easily off a bit of newspaper, then burns fairly long and hot, more than enough to get the larger stuff going well.  The mix of small wood bits and bark gives it a range of easy starting and fairly long burning that I think makes it ideal as a fire starter, and it's easier than some kindling, since I don't have to cut to size, just pour a few handfuls out of a bucket into the stove and I'm set.

Of course I've found that this year I'm using a lot less of that stuff as the Encore burns so long on a load that it almost never goes out to the point where I need to worry about re-lighting.  However I can also use the splitter scrap as mulch around the garden patch.

Gooserider


----------



## kellog (Dec 22, 2007)

Goose,

If I am correct, the original Supersplit patent has run out therefore anybody can make the design.

I have seen two knock offs.  One was done by a guy who made a half dozen of them in the mid/late 70’s supported by a clandestine operation out of the machine shop of a major corporation which I will not mention.  I believe these were made even before the Supersplit was patented.

The second is a Canadian company that I believe started making them a few years ago (likely when the patent ran out).   It is almost a bolt for bolt copy as far as I can see.  I forget the exact name but it is something like Groppo or Gruppo.  I’ll bet it was much cheaper a few years ago but with the rise in the Canadian $ over the past two years it may not be such a good deal. I’ll see if I can locate a website.


----------



## kellog (Dec 24, 2007)

Goose,

the original Super Split patent was granted in 1978 so it has definitely run out probably in the 1990's.

The knockoff I was thinking about is the Gripo.  I could not find a website for the company but I did find one for a power equipment dealer that is selling them in Canada.  The supersplit knockoff is the third one down.

http://www.sos-power-sales.com/OtherEquip/logsplitters.aspx


----------



## kellog (Dec 26, 2007)

Sorry, the supersplit knockoff is the 4th one down.


----------



## James04 (Dec 26, 2007)

At that price you may as well get the original.

James


----------



## woodconvert (Dec 26, 2007)

"Or just get a splitter than can be used vertically as well."

I've got a 27 ton Huskee that can go verticle....i'd rather pick something heavy up and set it on the cradle than bend over and wrestle  the cut around on the ground. It's really hard on the back.


----------



## adrpga498 (Dec 26, 2007)

woodconvert said:
			
		

> "Or just get a splitter than can be used vertically as well."
> 
> I've got a 27 ton Huskee that can go verticle....i'd rather pick something heavy up and set it on the cradle than bend over and wrestle  the cut around on the ground. It's really hard on the back.



I concur


----------



## Gooserider (Dec 26, 2007)

I tend to prefer getting something that can go vertical, I think that is a much more versatile approach.  I enjoyed using the super-split, but it seemed far more specialized than the hydraulics - the guy that owns the Supersplit also owns several hydraulics as well, and I think they get more use.

My feeling is that while there are good things to be said about the alternatives, I think the overall most useful splitter - what one should get if only getting one machine - is a 20-30 ton, hydraulic unit that can be run vertical, and using a gas engine....

BTW, while I agree that moving a large round on the ground can be tough on the back, I can get a larger round into place on a vertical splitter and take it down to size, than I can pick up to get onto the rail of a Horizontal unit.

Gooserider


----------



## kellog (Dec 26, 2007)

Goose,

I think this is one of those topics like Taxes or choice or the color of money.  There are two sides and everybody has their arguments for and against.  I don't think there is any right answer to the horizontal/vertical splitter question. 

I prefer a horizontal (with a log lift for rounds over 15 " diameter). That way you are always standing straight up instead of bending over for longer periods of time. My back just cannot take being in the bent position for a long time (I've had too many 39th birthdays). 

A log lift adds a little to the cost of the splitter but if it is a manual log lift it is not that much.  If powered it can add more.  

There are good arguments for the vertical type also. I guess we will have to agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## begreen (Dec 26, 2007)

I've always split vertically, though this summer I tried horizontally and it was easier on the back. However, that was after 5 hrs of splitting really big rounds, too heavy to lift. My method for vertical splitting is to have one person sitting on an 18-20" log 'seat' at the splitter and two people feeding the logs to the person at the splitter and stacking the wood as it gets split. We get a lot of work done this way. 

To be honest though, that's also because we are on the rental clock still and want to return the splitter at the end of the day. I'll have to look at log lifts. Maybe I could become a convert. What are some good log lifts out there?


----------



## kellog (Dec 27, 2007)

Begreen, 

I'm not up on the log lift market because I build my own accesories when i want them but Timberwolf has a nice manual unit.
http://www.timberwolfcorp.com/log_splitters/default.asp?id=5

Northern used to have a similar one but i did not see it in their latest catalog.  They only seem to have the powered ones which are expensive.

A guy from another forum built one using an electric winch.  Could just as easily been a manual winch like a boat trailer winch.  Pretty slick. PM me if you want the link (don't want to upset Web linking to another forum).

If you are renting I not sure you will get a log lift unless you rent a monster splitter if they are even readily available.  You may have to break down and buy a splitter if you want that feature.


----------



## begreen (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks Kellog. So one just rolls a log onto the platform at ground level, then pushes down on the lever to raise the log and roll it into place? Is that correct? Nice idea.

What kind of weight can a rig like this handle? Do they stand up well? We have some wet 18-20" rounds that are pretty heavy.


----------



## cmonSTART (Dec 31, 2007)

I work for a very large dealer which sells Timberwolf splitters, and while I haven't TRIED to lift a large wet round with that lift, I don't doubt that it would.  It's a very solid, well built unit.


----------



## LarryD (Dec 31, 2007)

I have the log lift on my tw2-hd.  This option makes a great splitter even better.  I have rolled some 40" Red Oak on it and it lifted it!  It is rated for 500lbs.  The nice thing about it is that it acts as a table to put pieces on while your splitting others.  Once you split one of those potatoes you son't want to have to lift it to put back on the splitter.  Saves an enormous amount of wear and tear on the back.

Larry D


----------



## kellog (Dec 31, 2007)

Begreen,

Your 20” dia x 24” long log would way less than 300 lbs if it were waterlogged.  Should be no problem for a 500 lbs capacity lift.


Cmonstart, Larryd,

What leverage ratio does this TW unit have?  Distance from the center of the log to the pivot verses the end of the handle to the pivot?  

I don’t think I would put a 40” log on a splitter personally.  I’d use the Stihl splitter first.


----------



## LarryD (Dec 31, 2007)

kellog said:
			
		

> Begreen,
> 
> Your 20” dia x 24” long log would way less than 300 lbs if it were waterlogged.  Should be no problem for a 500 lbs capacity lift.
> 
> ...


----------



## kellog (Jan 3, 2008)

Larry,

Thanks for the reply. I am interested in the manual lift ratio. Maybe cmom can comment.

I'm glad to hear you are not regularly splitting 40" dia rounds. It is interesting that it actually picks the thing up. 

Just for your info, I reviewed a 5 yr old TW6 recently.  What a fine machine! The machine had split more than 1000 cords and it looked great.  The only thing I could find on that machine that was worn out was the pivot points for the log lift and they were shot!  I believe TW uses the same basic design for all their log lift pivots including the manual one. I'm not a big fan of this pivot design. I'm telling you this so you can make sure yours are kept well lubricated so they will last a long time. Or maybe you can keep a close eye on them and if they start to wear you can fix them before they quit. Other than that relatively minor issue, the TW6 is a great machine.


----------



## Larryj24 (Jan 3, 2008)

> A 3/4 horse motor I might be able to get away with, I'd be pushing it on much larger...  I know that I have a 100' 12ga cord, and feel like I'm getting a perceptible performance drop when I'm on the end of it w/ my circ saw or some of my other stronger equipment - and that wouldn't get me quite as far down the fence line where I was putting my log length as I have set up with the gas splitter.
> 
> 
> Gooserider



At 50', a 15 amp cord shoul be upgraded to 30 amp. At 100' you should be at 50 amp. This does not mean the plugs need to be this heavy, just the wire. I personally don't run any of my electric construction equipment off anythoing smaller than a 30amp cord. Prevents premature motor burnout.


----------



## LarryD (Jan 3, 2008)

Kellog,

Timberwolf splitters from a quality and performance perspective are a lot of machine for the money.  If there was one thing that I was disapointed or surprised about was the pins for the log lift.  I have been spraying them with penetrating oil when I use it.  For the amount of wood I split this machine will last me forever.  I will say this, when someone learns that we have this splitter they want to borrow it immediately.  I'm a popular guy all of the sudden.  One of the reasons I didn't get the tw-2 was the manual log lift.  I was told by the dealer that the units they have sold with it, the owners were dissatisfied

Larry D


----------



## kellog (Jan 4, 2008)

Larry,

I guess you were already way ahead of me on the log lift pivot pins.

Your dealer may be right on the manual lift for the TW-2 but I would prefer to make that determination myself and not leave it up to the dealer.  That said I am sure the powered log lift is very good and makes the job really easy.  No wonder everybody wants to borrow your machine.

Hey Larry I've got a cord of large old growth oak to split can I ............


----------



## Larryj24 (Jan 4, 2008)

A manual log lift is simple. Hydraulic logs lifts are simple. Just make your lift tableand hinge it under the I Beam. Then you extend the arm up away from the table as far as you can. The further from piviot point the better leverage you will get. A simple safety lock will allow you to lift it in position and leave it. I'll e-mail you a picture of one if you want. Just give me the address.


----------



## kellog (Jan 4, 2008)

Larryj24,
Thanks for the offer but I was more concerned with the details of the Timberwolf manual lift and specifically the mechanical advantage it has if any.  Would you happen to know the leverage ratio?


----------



## Larryj24 (Jan 4, 2008)

No I don't but their web site has some great pics. Take a look. Its the TW-1 and the TW-2

http://www.timberwolfcorp.com/log_splitters/


----------

